# water in xp3



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi there, i was given another XP3 by a relative on Sunday, it came directly from his tank and the water in it was cycled. I am just hooking it up now and i noticed the water has a smell to it, should i chuck that water away or will it cycle again? it almost smells rotten


----------



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

the water has negligible beneficial bacteria, you can get rid of that. If the filter has been unplugged for too long, the bacteria in the filter may have died by now, causing that smell, although most filters don't smell pretty anyways.


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

thanks ilam


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

agreed about chucking the water. How long was the filter off for?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

If it smells rotten, I would clean it before using it.


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

Thank u all, I will chuck it out


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

are you adding this filter to your tank? Or replacing your filter with this one?if you are adding this filter to a established tank that already has a filter i would clean this one well since your probley have bio in your other filter


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

great advice thanks all, Mr Mod please close this thread


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

closing thread as requested


----------

